# Quality Of New CV Axle Brands



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello All, This a *perfect* place to get this sort of information. Many thanks to the people responsible for this free forum. THE QUESTION: 1994.5 Sentra LE 2 door, Made in TN. 7/94. 1.6L DOHC 4 banger, 3 speed AT w/ OD, frt. and rear sway bar package, A/C, P/S, etc...
There are 4 main manufacturers of NEW CV axles selling their goods on eBay. Which one has the best reputation for making quality, long lasting products? The choices are: 1) Cardone, 2) SurTrack, 3) EMPI, 4) Usa Industries.
Any and all input greatly appreciated! Thx Lots, Mac


----------



## MacReady (Dec 31, 2009)

*Come on folks, help me out here please!!*




MacReady said:


> Hello All, This a *perfect* place to get this sort of information. Many thanks to the people responsible for this free forum. THE QUESTION: 1994.5 Sentra LE 2 door, Made in TN. 7/94. 1.6L DOHC 4 banger, 3 speed AT w/ OD, frt. and rear sway bar package, A/C, P/S, etc...
> There are 4 main manufacturers of NEW CV axles selling their goods on eBay. Which one has the best reputation for making quality, long lasting products? The choices are: 1) Cardone, 2) SurTrack, 3) EMPI, 4) Usa Industries.
> Any and all input greatly appreciated! Thx Lots, Mac


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I can only tell you my experience with torn CV boots and that is I don't replace the shaft because I don't trust rebuilt parts, period. I just reboot but you must catch it early or forget about a reboot job if dirt has already ground away at the CV joint.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the aftermarket brands are pretty good when it comes to axles, but Cardone is the name with which I'm most familiar and have never had any problems with them. My friend who owns a repair shop is currently using USA Industries axles and they look pretty good, but I can't give you any long-term information on them.


----------

